# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  افتراض البرا ءة حق من حقوق الانسان

## حازم عطاالله

افتراض البرا ءة حق من حقوق الانسان

----------


## saad95

بارك الله فيكم

----------

